# mr berlin



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

just wondering if i missed it this year thanks


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Flipp said:


> just wondering if i missed it this year thanks


should be this weekend, haven't heard anything though.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

SAT, BONNER RD RAMP 7:30......25.00 PER MAN...WINNER TAKE ALL


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

BASSINONE said:


> SAT, BONNER RD RAMP 7:30......25.00 PER MAN...WINNER TAKE ALL


 thanks figures i have to work


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

You can fish 2 per boat at $50 then, or is this a one man event. Thought it changed to team last year. And thanks for any info.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

I thimk you can fish 1 or 2 in a boat. Still only allowed 5 fish per boat.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what and who won?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> what and who won?


LIKE 6.89 lbs


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

BASSINONE said:


> LIKE 6.89 lbs


sorry, 8.69 lbs won


----------

